# Double wax rings or extender kit.



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

So this might be a old topic but I have yet to figure the search feature here.

Anyway, what's the best solution for this age old problem.

Ran across this u tube and enjoyed the tile job. :whistling


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive used an oversized wax ring to smoosh the bowl into a better position when the floor is retarded but I would go with a spacer to build it up when its that bad.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Look at the tile work......

....should be so proud.......


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Was that MZ?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

thom said:


> Look at the tile work......
> 
> ....should be so proud.......


Ya know...

But I really liked it when he couldn't turn off the camera at the end because he had so much wax on his fingers. :laughing:

I guess I really don't know much about the closet flange extenders. I've heard and seen the 'ole double wax ring fix but really haven't heard feedback on the extender kits out now.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Was that MZ?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Pretty sure that toilet tile "cut out" is crooked.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Always try and extend it or raise it.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Hack Hall of fame.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

*whispering*

...this is so tremendous.

They're worried about wax ring height.


----------

